# Sedum cuttings for sale



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

30 sedum cuttings shipped for $11. It will include 10 different types. These will be approx. 2" cuttings that you will need to root. Some will already have roots started. They will be from the varieties below and more that are not listed or pictured (you will only receive 10 different cuttings so you will not receive all of the types listed below). I accept money order or paypal. Contact me with any questions. They will be shipped from PA.
Rupestre angelina zone 4-9
Spurium dragons blood zone 4-9
Spurium tricolor zone 4-9
Kamtschaticum âweihenstephaner goldâ zone 4-9
Album babyâs tears zone 4-9
Album coral carpet zone 4-9
Lineare golden teardrop zone 3-9
Acre gold moss sedum zone 4-10
Sedum sexangulare Six-sided Stonecrop Zone: 2-9
Hen and Chicks (Sempervivum 'Pacific Blue Ice') zone 4-8
Sedum pachyclados White Diamond Sedum zone 5-9
Sedum forsterianum ssp. elegans âSilver Stoneâ Rock Stonecrop Zone: 4-9
Artemisia schmidtiana 'Silver Mound' zone 3-7
Sedum cauticolum 'Lidakense' zone 3-9
Sedum kamtschaticum âVariegatumâ Zone: 2-9
And more!!!


----------

